# malabsorption problems?



## sparkationsgirl (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been taking an organic b-vitamin complex supplement, the doses of the vitamins are not high compared to synthetic b-complex supplements, and I notice that my urine turns yellow whenever I need to pee. Does that mean the vitamins are being flushed out, and if so, is this indicative of a malabsorption problem? Also, I also started taking a b6 formula containing P5P and pyridoxine, and I noticed acne flare ups as well so I discontinued taking the b6 formula. Does this mean I'm taking too much b6, or is this, again, some kind of indication of a malabsorption problem?

For most of my life, I've also had incredibly dry, scaly skin, lips that are always chapped. Sometimes I peel the dead skin off my heels when I'm bored. I wonder if my dry skin is due to the fact that I'm not absorbing my nutrients, because i have been taking my omega 3 supplements for a couple of months now, but there's no change with my skin. 

Anyway, any suggestions as to whether this is all caused by some kind of malabsorption problem?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have been addressing malabsorption due to overgrowth of yeast. Yellow pee is usually just a sign of over vitaminization. But stick to the organic for sure, and maybe consider lowering your dosage. Hi potency vites are not good for you. To treat malabsorption, cut out dairy, all dairy except eggs. If you're concerned about yeast overgrowth there is MUCH good info on the web. I used a yeast killer supplement, took olive or coconut oil each morning. Cut out vinegar, malt, anything aged or fermented. Go with fresh veggies/fruits and cut way down on bread/pasta. I feel so much better and my sleep problems are a thing of the past since making these changes. A good common sense book you might check out is FEAST WITHOUT YEAST. Not to exaggerate too much but addressing my yeast problem and eating per the above info has reduced my anxiety to almost zero. I also take a small amount of L Tryptophan at nite. Bon appetit'


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

You can try taking 5 mg biotin daily for the dry skin. That might resolve the problem. 

Most B complex vitamins will make your urine yellow. It just means your kidneys are working.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention probiotics, they help me alot.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I just read an article that referred me to this website, I plan on changing my eating according to this book. I feel great but I still energy problems that vary day to day. I have a gut feeling, no pun intended, that malabsorption is my challenge.

http://www.lowcarb.ca/atkins-diet-and-low-carb-plans/specific-carbohydrate-diet.html


----------

